# HS828 Blower/Impeller Bearing Question



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

In my last thread about chute cloggin, it was suggested that I replace my blower bearing. Is this housed in a holder on the back of the impeller? Does the bearing slide onto the end of the shaft pointing forward from the drive pulleys? i have the shop manual, but it is not clear if I will need a puller for the bearing or if it is a sliding fit.

Where do you guys buy parts? I'm familiar with JacksSmallEngines, Boats.net, and HondaLawnParts, as well as a number of Honda dealers. Yes I've searched ebay and amazon, too. Partzilla has some of the bearings listed much more cheaply than anywhere else, but not many other parts. As an example, they sell the auger bearings for $7.32 as an OEM Honda part. I found the blower bearing at a place in Canada for $3 and change, BUT this is where I get wary. Years ago I was buying some motor (electric) bearings at Bearings, Inc. here in Cleveland (now Applied Industrial Technologies (how is that for a moniker?)). The guy there explained to me about Tier 1,2,and 3 bearings - the Tier 1 bearings are made by big well known companies - like SKF, Timken, etc. and these are the best and most expensive. Lower quality bearings are Tier 3 and lower. If you don't recognize a famous brand name, it is likely to be a cheap imported bearing which may or may not last as long as a Tier 1. In the end, you get what you pay for.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

you have to remove bucket to replace impeller bearing.while youre at it service the augers and replace the belts if needed.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Boats.net is where I usually buy my parts from, if I am in a pinch then I use NTN or SKF bearings.


----------



## 2muchsnow (Oct 22, 2019)

You shouldn't need a puller...I order from boats as mentioned but If your getting parts I'd order extra and see if you need anything else before placing the order.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

WrenchIt said:


> Where do you guys buy parts?


For my HS80 bearings, I ordered them from here: HONDA 91051-KWF-901 96100-62030-00 96140-62030-10 96150-62030-10 BEARING NMD203 | eBay


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

As long as OEM bearings are available I say the choice is simple. What’s another 20-30 bucks for the good stuff.


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

drmerdp said:


> As long as OEM bearings are available I say the choice is simple. What’s another 20-30 bucks for the good stuff.


Revzilla has a limited selection of OEM Honda parts - and they are significantly cheaper than the other places I looked. However, the emphasis is on 'limited selection'.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

drmerdp said:


> As long as OEM bearings are available I say the choice is simple. What’s another 20-30 bucks for the good stuff.


My "OEM" impeller bearing was not made by Honda. I took the number off it and ordered it. Probably made in the same factory as Honda's.


----------

